# Steelhead Setup



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I got my flyrod a few years ago and have hardly used it. I've finally gained success spin fishing with jig and gulp minnow under a float after 10 years of hitting the river, but want to get the hang of getting them on the fly.

I've tied an a bunch of crystal meth flies and hit the Rocky River for 4 hours today in the rain (had the river to myself, it was great), but didn't catch any. I tried working some fish that I could see that were spawning, but they didn't take.

I have my leader tied to a micro-swivel then about 18 inches of fluorocarbon as a tippett. I have two tiny split shots about 8 inches above my fly. Is this the right setup? Any help is much appreciated. If anyone wants to go out after work this week and wouldn't mind me tagging along to see how it's done, send me a PM! Thanks guys!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm far from an expert, as I just got into fly fishing last fall, but I can tell you how I do it!

First, I have never used a swivel. I use a tapered leader, and tie my fly directly to it. After a few break-offs, and once the diameter of the leader starts to increase, I will then add a piece of fluoro (double uni knot) to the leader. I always try to keep my whole "leader" section, generally, about the length of the rod give or take.

I rarely use split shot, since I tie most of my flies with varying amounts of .015 lead wire. If I plan on going when the flow is a little high, I'll tie some up with more weight and vice versa. If I do use them, they either get tangled up after a few casts or fly off. Hence why I never use them! Chalk that one up to bad technique though! Other people use them and have no problem lol.

I've been having a bunch of luck using a sucker spawn tied to the leader, and one of these tied to the sucker spawn's hook, with about a foot and a half piece of fluoro. Dead drifted.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=226533

I plan on going out every day after work this week, (weather/flow permitting) but I get off work at 5am! Not sure about your schedule, but if you're able to join I'd be more than happy to show you how I do it (right or wrong! lol)


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! My original store bought leader has been broken a few times, so it is a little thicker where I tie my swivel and tippet. I'll try to lose the shot and add some wire to my hooks to get the flys down. 

Do you get more strikes on the sucker spawn or the other creation you've made? 

I work from 8-430, so I wouldn't be able to join ya in the morning unfortunately. I really appreciate the offer though!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Tyr putting your splitshot above your swivel, it'll keep them away from your fly.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

if youre around next saturday or sunday morning, Ill probably head out. though I gave up steelhead for the year and have turned my sights on bass... I hit the rocky once a week.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Patricio said:


> if youre around next saturday or sunday morning, Ill probably head out. though I gave up steelhead for the year and have turned my sights on bass... I hit the rocky once a week.


Unfortunately, I've got to go to OSU this weekend for my sisters graduation, so I won't be able to fish. If you get out during the week in the evening, let me know! I'd love to tag along!

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I like to use hand tied furl leaders. Easy to make, cheaper than store bought tapered leaders and turns the fly better imho. 




Another benefit to the furl leader is it helps to sink the fly. If you prefer to dry fly then some floatant works but I usually fish nymphs and streamers myself. Also, I like to use a sinking line. Jim Teeny BS-100 for 5 to lower wt and a T130 for 6 wt.


----------

